# HOME NEEDED FOR CAT NORTHWEST ENGLAND



## catlady93 (Feb 1, 2020)

I have a lovely young cat to rehome. she is the most wonderful cat I've ever had the privilege of knowing but unfortunately she is too playful for my old moggies. I will need to do a homecheck to ensure she is going to a safe place. she has a beautiful personality and is so affectionate! I'll be super sad to see her go but I need to do what's best all round.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @catlady93 and welcome 

May I recommend you try and find her a place in a Rescue? Choose one that always does thorough home-checks. It is much easier for a Rescue to do a home check as it can be objective.

As your cat is young and very sweet natured she would soon be rehomed by a Rescue, I promise.


----------

